# Oliver - 9yr old Red Birman



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Oliver is a 9 year old red Birman male. He is neutered, vaccinated and microchipped and is a full pedigree with papers. Oliver is being rehomed because his owner has moved to a country lane which has proved to be a fast cut-through and it's too risky to let Oliver roam freely in the garden. So his new home should have a safe garden where Oliver can potter and take the air!

Oliver is very friendly and affectionate and adores company. He would love an adult only home where someone is at home most of the day or a family with older children. He is not used to either cats or dogs so should be an only pet.


----------



## lachmere (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello

My NAME IS ANGELA WALKER. i AM THE UK CO-ORDINATOR FOR THE BIRMAN RESCUE. WOULD YOU LIKE SOME HELP LOOKING FOR A HOME FOR OLIVER.
MY EMAIL IS [email protected] our website is [url=http://www.birmanrescue.co.uk

Angie


----------

